# Sewing machine/serger recommendations?



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

DH wants me to get myself a new sewing machine and serger. I've never had a serger, and the sewing machine I have is the one I bought for $150 new twenty years ago. It's basic, and not a great one -- but has done the job all this time. But now, I'd really like one that I can program to do fancy stitching, names, embroidery, as well as being a really GOOD quality machine.

I know NOTHING about how to judge a serger.

Help? :shrug:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

YOu'll need to post a price range for both the sewing machine the serger... otherwise the advice will be all over the place.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

With either, get the best you can afford...go to a dealer or two, try them out. I would avoid the discount store models.

I have a (made for pfaff) Hobbylock serger 774, probably around $750 15 years ago. It is a 4 thread, but not self threading. Threading the upper sewing & the right looper is not an issue, but I HATE trying to thread the left looper. Really is more of an entry level model, but works well & has been dependable, except for replacing the throttle/foot thingy...twice!

my sewing machine is a pfaff, but only a basic model with a few fancier stitches. Lots of folks love the Berninas & Janomes...have you tried doing an internet search & looking for comparison reviews? 

Have fun!


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a top of the line Bernette (made by Bernina, doesn't do the very fancy embroidery) and I've been very happy with it. I recently lost a lot of weight and decided to reward myself with a new machine, rather than fighting with my old one. Bernettes (and Berninas) are not cheap, but I'd rather pay more to get a machine that isn't always breaking down.

Bonus: I was able to buy it at a local quilt shop, and they service and support these machines right there. So, I can drop off my machine and get it fixed within a couple of days if I need to, they don't send the machine off somewhere else. The LQS is full of helpful associates, too, and has classes that are reasonably priced.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tracy - I absolutely believe in Janomes (they make the Elnas, and Kenmores)

And as someone else just said, Roughly how much are you expecting to spend? And what is the general sewing you do? clothes? need a free arm or not? Mechanical or computer?

And sergers, same thing on price. I took the easy way out and got an air threading gently used BabyLock Imagin serger. I can change it as easily as a sewing machine. Other sergers I've seen people only use one color of thread for a great length of time as the threading always has seemed to be a real headache.

Angie


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Price isn't as important as quality. I'll pay a few thousand for a quality machine -- but I want it to be trouble-free, as in, it's not going to crap out on me halfway through a quilt. 

I sew clothes and quilts. I do machine quilting, but I tend to do it in manageable chunks, then assemble them after quilting.

I'd want a machine that is relatively heavy-duty, but I'd like it to do the fancy stitching with ease, too. I make most of my clothing, and I'd want it to handle fabrics like silk as easily as the layers of a quilt.

As for the serger -- the easier the better. My eyesight isn't the greatest, and I don't imagine it's going to get any better with age, so something that is easy to thread would be better than something that isn't


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Tracey, in that price range then, I highly, HIGHLY recommend any of these 3 machines; Bernina Aurora 430 or 440, or for a bit more, the Bernina Artista 630. All of these have the ability to add an embroidery module should you ever wish, but you don't have to buy it. Plus, they can all take Bernina's wonderful stitch regulated BSR foot.

The 430/440 are basically the same machine, the 440 has a few more stitches, and comes with the BSR foot and Bernina's walking foot. With the 430, those are optional. If you are going to add them, it's a better buy to get the 440.

I've owned the 440, and it's my idea of perfection. The only reason I sold mine (I only didn't keep it because I don't have room in the RV) and bought the 630 to replace it, is because I do a lot of machine embroidery, and the 440 requires a computer hooked to it during stitchout. Not doable in the RV, I don't have a large enough table surface to accomodate machine, module, and computer.

The 630 is a bit more expensive, I paid $3500 for mine, walking foot included. That does not include the BSR foot or embroidery module, but you many not want them.

All 4 of these are 5mm oscillating hook machine, versus 9mm rotary hooks. They are absolutely precision stitching, and very trouble free. The 5mm oscillating hook is what Bernina built its reputation on, and is favored among quilters for it's perfect straight stitch.

As for a serger, I love my Bernina 1300mdc, but if you have eye trouble, then my other choice (I compared them both, toss up in my opinion) would be the Babylock Imagine. The Bernina is a bit less than the Babylock, and it also doubles as a coverstitch and chain machine. With the Babylock, you'd have to move up to the Evolve for a dual purpose machine, and it's double the cost of the Bernina.



Tracy Rimmer said:


> Price isn't as important as quality. I'll pay a few thousand for a quality machine -- but I want it to be trouble-free, as in, it's not going to crap out on me halfway through a quilt.
> 
> I sew clothes and quilts. I do machine quilting, but I tend to do it in manageable chunks, then assemble them after quilting.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tracy

The skating dresses are being done on a Brother Innovis NX600 (newer model is the NX650). About 400+ stitches if you count 3 Alphabets and really good needle threader, and doing a good job. (I would not have gone out to get this machine, but thru trying a Baby Lock Xscape 3/4 size machine and not liking it, brought me to this one). It also has a free arm.
It is equal to Babylock Quilter's companion machine ( I think these or the new model about $750 - $1000)

For a oversize quilting... I have Janome 6500P. Lots of stitches, larger machine, and separate motor to wind the bobbins. also has a place to use two large (serger size) thread cones. Does not have a free arm. Lots of stitches and is made for doing quilts. (the new machine is 6600P, and this was end of model year but brand new. Probably about $1000)

Manual with electronice up/down and speed - Janome 4623LE. IT's done lots of sewing. Costumes, regular, quilting, etc. Not so many stitches. (list everywhere for $309)

3/4 size Janomes Platinum 760 - about 66 stitches and works well. ($350 to $500 depending if you find a sale)

The Babylock Imagin serger is doing the ruffles on the ice skating costumes. It has differential feed, does rolled hems, 3 or 4 threads.
(about $800 used)

The coverpro 1000 is a coverstitche machine, just for that and I've not used it very much at all. (about $350-$500 depending)

Some idea of the machines that I'm use to.

I have the embroidery machine separate.... Janome NewHOme 300E. I can let it make the embroidery while stitching on one of the other machines. Something to really think about, as some of the designs I've done will take 30 or more minutes to stitch out, even in one color.

Angie


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

Tracy, I have a Husquavarna serger, computerized. Which means all settings for stitch and fabric weight are just the press of a button, and you just move the dial to where the computer says. Easy peasy. I've had it for about three or four years, and it sews through four layers of denim at seams, as easily as it sews through super-lightweight fabrics. It cost me about 1200 Cdn on sale at a local quilt shop, which also services them there, and also offers free classes on how to get the most out of your serger.

As for the threading difficulties people have with sergers, I'll offer up a tip. I worked in a shirt factory years ago. We were paid by the piece, so when we had to change thread colors, we cut the "currently using" thread at the spool (leaving it all in the machine, properly threaded), and tied the new thread to the end of the old, and put the new thread on the holder. Do for each spool. Slowly, on a scrap, run the machine. Your two bottom threads (loopers) will go through just fine, and first. Your two needle threads will need to be cut when the knots approach the needles, as the knots won't go through the eyes. Then all you do is re-thread the two needles, not all four threads through the whole machine. Sometimes factory work pays off. LOL


----------

